# henry golden boy



## gentleman4561 (Jul 16, 2007)

can i shoot 22. shorts longs and long rifle in my golden boy


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

It should say right on the barrel by where it's got the branding on it. I think you can shoot all three, but I'm not 100% on it. Just look on the barrel, if it doesn't say anything contact Henry and find out.


----------



## gentleman4561 (Jul 16, 2007)

i just got up to the lake and looked and sure enough it will shoot them all thanks


----------



## Neanderthal (Oct 30, 2007)

Just remember that shorts have to "jump" into the rifling, because only long rifles actually fit the chamber properly for accuracy. Also if you have your rifle sighted in with long rifles, it will hit in an entirely different spot with shorts. Congratulations on your Henry! I have a Golden Boy and love it. I also have a Marlin model 39 lever gun that I bought about 35 years ago. They are both excellent, but the Marlin is designed much simpler and is so easy to take apart and re-assemble.


----------

